# Dreamcast - Burn BIN/CUE File?



## MutatedGamer (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm trying to burn this bin/cue file to a cd to play in my Dreamcast. Nothing I used works, and bin2boot won't work in 64 bit (I can't make a VM either).

Help?


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2012)

Use imgburn, works good for me on 64 bit Windows 7. If you're on 32 bit DiscJuggler works as well.


----------



## MutatedGamer (Aug 27, 2012)

So I just put the cue file into imgburn and it should work?


----------



## MutatedGamer (Aug 27, 2012)

Burned Dead or Alive using bin/cue on imgburn, still won't load on DC even with utopia.


----------



## yusuo (Aug 27, 2012)

I used to use Nero for all my DC games never had a problem, mind I did have to use the boot disk before hand everytime though (ya know the one with the pic of the reindeer)

It is possible you may of got a dodgy rip off the tinternet if it still doesn't work


----------



## MutatedGamer (Aug 27, 2012)

yusuo: How can I burn with nero? In BootDreams every time I try to burn a ngr file I get an out of memory error...


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2012)

I would try to stick with CDI files for Imgburn and DiscJuggler and burn NGR files with Alcohol,


----------



## kupo3000 (Aug 27, 2012)

Google imgburn dreamcast for a good tutorial.


----------



## MutatedGamer (Aug 27, 2012)

I burned a Soul Calibur CDI image with Imgburn and that seems to work. I guess the DOA2 CDi I downloaded was bad.

Anyone have a link to a working one?


----------



## Fudge (Aug 27, 2012)

MutatedGamer said:


> I burned a Soul Calibur CDI image with Imgburn and that seems to work. I guess the DOA2 CDi I downloaded was bad.
> 
> Anyone have a link to a working one?


lolno


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 27, 2012)

MutatedGamer said:


> I burned a Soul Calibur CDI image with Imgburn and that seems to work. I guess the DOA2 CDi I downloaded was bad.
> 
> Anyone have a link to a working one?


What speed are you using?

I noticed that my Dreamcast accepts some discs and rejects other even when they're burned correctly from the proper ISO.

Make sure that you are burning using the slowest speed possible (x2~x4 recommended) and that you are using quality discs. You also need to take care of the laser lens as burnt discs are harder to read than original ones. Sometimes it may take a few tries and a few images to burn a game correctly.


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2012)

What if you use power iso to make the bin into a iso and burn that to a cd


----------



## MutatedGamer (Aug 28, 2012)

So, as I said before I had Soul Calibur working.

I just got home and tried it again with the same disc, and it's just going to audio playback now. What the hell happened?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2012)

The Dreamcast is not reading the the ToC's or is reading them incorrectly.

A standard CD contains one Table of Contents with one or two sessions - one for Audio and one for Data, Dreamcast discs (GD-ROM's) are very specific and different than standard discs. Unlike a CD, they have two Tables of Contents - one with Audio/Data (standard Audio and, for example PC wallpapers like in the case of Sonic Adventure) and one with the game itself.

Your Dreamcast does not detect the second ToC and thinks that you placed a single-ToC CD-ROM into the drive. The disc is badly burned, it's low quality or the image is damaged. There is also a chance that your Dreamcast laser is dirty or requires calibrating if the unit was neglected for a long time or, the other way around, if it was grinded.

NEVER convert Dreamcast images unless you know what you're doing - you may damage the image by messing up the ToC's. ALWAYS aim for CDI images rather than ISO or BIN/CUE - the latter have issues when it comes to multi-ToC discs. When in doubt, use a Utopia Boot CD to launch games that seem unlaunchable (Region issues) or an Action Replay CDX (Not recommended). There are two versions of Utopia still in circulation - use both as they have different compatibility (from my experience). For best results use IMGBurn.

If all else fails, look for a different image, preferably CDI.


----------



## MutatedGamer (Aug 28, 2012)

I burned using IMGburn on a direct CDi file. 

Soul Calibur was literally working completely fine. I came home and now it doesn't.

Also, when I use utopia any disc I put in doesn't do anything. Could the burns be bad?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2012)

MutatedGamer said:


> I burned using IMGburn on a direct CDi file.
> 
> Soul Calibur was literally working completely fine. I came home and now it doesn't.
> 
> Also, when I use utopia any disc I put in doesn't do anything. Could the burns be bad?


If Soul Calibur worked and now it refuses to boot then it's a matter of the Dreamcast, not the disc itself - I find it hard to believe that it'd deteriorate that fast. 

If you have q-tips (cotton swabs) and some high volume alcohol, you may attempt to gently clean the lens. Do not use perfume or any spirits that may leave stains on the lens or you'll make it worse. If in doubt, follow one of the many Dreamcast lens cleaning tutorials. Another thing you'd want to check is if the Dreamcast will read the disc when slightly tilted to either side, when it's standing on its side or when it's upside-down - oddly enough it sometimes helps with initial booting of old lasers and it's the first tell-tale sign that it needs calibrating.

If your Utopia discs aren't working then they're bad burns or the laser has issues. Try cleaning it and report again. If it won't work, I'll host an ISO for you - Utopia's Homebrew.

*EDIT:* There's also one other method I developed over the years - when your Dreamcast is on, get to the Game screen which asks you to insert a disc. Now, open the top, insert the disc and close the lid while holding down the Open button. Now, keep the lid down and let the spindle spin. Gently allow it to open every now and then until the game boots. You may tilt the Dreamcast while you're doing it. It also works with the original Playstation, Playstation One, Playstation 2 Slim and all other top-loading disc-based consoles and it helped me boot plenty of those pesky discs that just refused to work. Once the game boots, release the Open button and presto!


----------



## MutatedGamer (Aug 28, 2012)

So I woke up today and for shits and giggles tried the SC disc again (same one) and it works again. 

What's up with my DC?


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 28, 2012)

MutatedGamer said:


> So I woke up today and for shits and giggles tried the SC disc again (same one) and it works again.
> 
> What's up with my DC?


Lens or horrible discs. When burning Dreamcast games you need to use quality CD's, burn them really slow and keep the lens clean at all times. It's like preparing Soul Food - take your time and you're in for a ride of your life.


----------

